# 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle nubstand



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle. This was supposed to be for a review, but it was like a month ago and I forgot, so here's just the pictures. I do remember it being a good cigar, unique flavors, and great ash! It did get hot at the end, so I couldn't get the nub down as far as I wanted to.










Back yard with light recent snowfall




































Nub stand!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great cigar and awesome pics!


----------



## JaWimb (Feb 7, 2012)

Always been a fan on the Miami, a really great smoke!


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

awesome pics! Can never go wrong with a stick you can 'nub stand' haha


----------



## jtmass1970 (Jan 28, 2012)

I just got some of these yesterday. So far, so good.


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't tried it yet but it looks good, nice pics.


----------

